# Really thin acetate?



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey all.....
you know that plastic stuff that you see around some desserts and cake slices in pastry shops and sometimes grocery stores? It makes some softer desserts easier to handle and also prevents the sides from drying out and discoloring. 
I asked a friend what it was called and she said "flexi cake bands". I can't find anything under that name by Googling it, and I don't know what else it would be called. One of my suppliers has acetate on a roll, but it's too thick and not flexible enough.

Does anyone know where I can source this stuff, and what I would call it?

Thanks!
Annie


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Are you sure that's not it? I just got some and I used it for a frozen souffle. I don't know how thin you want it, but it's definitely acetate. 

It's pretty thin.. Do they have thinner?

What do you want it for?

Try "Klear Kake Band"


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

From what you describe, it sounds like very thin (cling film thickness) cellophane. I use a product called cake strips, which are strips of very thin cellophane aprox 2" x 8" and used to individually wrap cake slices. You can get plain clear cellophane or ones with printed patterns as well. Check with bakery suppliers in your area


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! I think the Klear Kake Band is what I'm looking for!


----------

